
Show HN: Targetblank – Organize Your Links - g-harel
https://targetblank.org/
======
g-harel
More info on the GitHub page.
[https://github.com/g-harel/targetblank](https://github.com/g-harel/targetblank)

I'd love some feedback on the initial user experience and enhancement ideas.

Thanks!

